# Wooden Grip Sections Article



## scubaman (Dec 1, 2007)

A while ago the subject of wood grip sections came up, and someone (Gerry?) mentioned I was supposed to have written an article.  Well, it finally is out.  AAW members get it in American Woodturner, Winter 07 issue.  The AAW graciously allowed me to post a copy also, it is available on the Guild website in the articles section.  The Spring 08 issue will have an article on wooden clips
Examples:
Based on El Grande






Based on Gentleman


----------



## R2 (Dec 1, 2007)

Those are beautiful pens.[^] Many thanks for the information on where to find the articles.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 1, 2007)

Those are really elegant Rich. I see why you favor the El Grande.  Guess we'll have to wait for the spring issue to see how the clips are attached, but it should be worth it.  Great craftmanship, selection of materials and overall shape.  Both nice but I favor the top.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 1, 2007)

Fantastic. Those are two of the finest looking pens I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## ashaw (Dec 1, 2007)

Rich

Saw the article in this issue of Stlyus.  Good job.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 2, 2007)

Those are some very nice pens.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 2, 2007)

Great work on both pens but I`m not sure I like the wooden clips!


----------



## leehljp (Dec 2, 2007)

Great pens and great photography too!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 2, 2007)

Rich, very nice/well documented article.I look forward to trying a few strictly wood holding nibs for FPs. Thanks for sharing your knowledge.

-Peter-


----------



## gketell (Dec 2, 2007)

Great pens, Rich.  Thank you for sharing the knowledge on how to make them.  No I just need to develop the skill!

GK


----------



## gerryr (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update Rich, and a good article.  I got my copy of American Woodturner last week and it's a good article, especially since I had forgotten some of what you said in Provo.  Not bad for a guy who treats people on the IAP like "chopped liver."


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> Thanks for the update Rich, and a good article.  I got my copy of American Woodturner last week and it's a good article, especially since I had forgotten some of what you said in Provo.  Not bad for a guy who treats people on the IAP like "chopped liver."



Get real, Gerry.  Of course Rich treats us like chopped liver.  What do you think that fancy pate' stuff is anyway?!?


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Rich,

I have been working on something like this since spring time.  Your article will be a bonus for me, thank you for sharing your methods with us and I appreciated the email help this summer as well.


----------



## Scott (Dec 8, 2007)

Rich!

Great article!  It's the only article I read in the whole magazine!  You did a bang-up job!  I'm looking forward to the clip article.  Nice mention in Stylus magazine as well!

Scott.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the article Richard.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Dec 9, 2007)

No kidding, this is cool!  Thanks Rich, I'm gonna have to try it.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 13, 2007)

I just now got around to reading your article. I enjoyed it but one thing is missing that I was hoping to find - the wooden clip. How did you achieve that? I find that just as intriguing as the wood grip.

Some explanation or link please? Thanks.


----------



## scubaman (Dec 13, 2007)

Hank,
there are some notes in the Guild group I think.  A second article was submitted to American Woodturner and will be published in the next issue.  The clip is laser cut and set into a routed slot.  The pictures following this one also have some comments.  I hope to get the article in pdf form also otherwise I will post the submitted script once it's published.


----------



## scubaman (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks to all for the appreciative comments!  An added note to the procedure for knocking out the threads from a Gentleman section:  Since the article was submitted I have improved that process.  I took a piece of steel rod and (on my metal lathe) cut a thread that fits the inside of the threaded piece I am knocking out.  (It's the same thread that's on the screw-in plastic nib assembly).  So now I thread this in, and knock the threads out by tapping that short rod with a hammer.  My success has been 100% that way, the female threads needed to screw the nib in are not damaged.  I may even be able to knock out the threads on Ti-Au plated parts that I was unable to before - have not tried it.


----------

